# The feral pony in the neighborhood



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

I have my mare in her own pasture on my property. She has a mix of post and rail fences and 6 ft square wire panels all with a single strand of electric wire across the top. The neighbors on each side don't have horses but the neighbors on the far side of them do. Also across the street there is a family with about 20 horses (I'm told up to 40 horses sometimes). 

I went out to feed Cinder this morning and there was a sorrel pony with a ginormous belly (looked like a pregnant mare about to drop) with seriously matted mane and tail. I tried to catch it, my neighbor to my left came out to help me and when it ran back across the street to where the big lot of horses are I realized it was a stud.

Apparently the stud gets loose constantly, and has done for over 3 years. They have never been able to catch it. He jumps the fences to out and feed in the farmers corn and soy fields and then jumps the fence to go back and eat when they feed at dinner time. He looks majorly wormy to me (hugely bloated belly scrawny everywhere else) and I went inspecting along my property to make sure he didn't leave any droppings. Not that it would help anyway I guess.

The owner came over and I explained that the stud had been near my mare. I said he needed to fix his fences, if he needed help I'd definitely pitch in. The pony is a hazard to himself, to other horses and traffic (We have big rigs fly down our road all day). He just laughed at me said that his boy was pretty smart and got out of the way of traffic, he just liked to eat, almost foundered last year on the soy crops around us (he sounded almost proud of this!).

:? Really? You didn't think to fix your fences in all this time? I hadn't planned on keeping my electric fence on full-time but now I'm going to. I'm a little ticked and a little worried about the pony. Did I overreact?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

CinderEve said:


> Did I overreact?


No.

Call AC on his stupid, ignorant butt the next time the fugly little beast gets out.

If that thing jumps your fence and breeds your mare, you'd better be prepared to present him with the vet bill to flush/abort your mare, too.


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Oh you better believe I will! I'm not into breeding at all, and if I ever did, I wouldn't cross my mare with what has to be the most inbred looking trollpony I've seen.


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> No.
> 
> Call AC on his stupid, ignorant butt the next time the fugly little beast gets out.


Speed Racer, I've missed your posts!! I do wholeheartedly agree. No way I'd chance something happening to my mare, and the condidition of the pony along with the neglect of his fencing certainly warrants a call if he doesn't prevent this in the future.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

That guy sounds like a tried and true idiot to me! I'd have a vet out to check my mare! There's probably only one reason that stud jumped your fence to get to her.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Heck I would freak out, so no, you are not over reacting, I think you are under reacting. 
Hope your mare is not pregnant.


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

I'd be ticked, too. I'd also be concerned about the fugly pony impregnating my mare. Definitely call animal control and have documented proof of the mans lack of diligence with controlling his animals, in case something_ does _happen. Good luck!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Geez, can people get more stupid?

Anyway, I agree with SpeedRacer, the next time he gets out, call animal control. It could be considered neglect and the owner could get fined, or have the pony taken away.


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Well thank God he didn't get into my pasture. But I put a call into my vet anyway. 

This evening I stuck my nose out my front door and saw the man and his offspring chasing the stud onto a stock trailer and then they hauled him away. I don't know to where but there are a few sale barns here. Now I feel bad for the little guy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## back in the crosby again (Feb 4, 2009)

A similar thing happened to my friend last year. She had some neighbors that had a really skinny TWH stud and little stud colt that always got out of their falling down barb wire fence. They would make a bee line for her place since 8 out of 10 of her horses where mares. The guy always said it was her fault for having so many mares. Even when the sheriff told him differently. The problem was solved when the guy got thrown out for not paying his rent. He came over when she was not home and put the stud colt in one of her pastures as a gift I guess and took the stud with him. 

I am so glad that no one near me has horses. My drunken ******* neighbor talks about getting a mule but I think it is all talk. If he did it might disappear at night mysteriously, just cause I would not want to have to see it get skinny neglected like his poor dogs are already.


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Almost everyone else here seems relatively normal for horse people. There's a ranch a bit further down that raises the prettiest paints I've ever seen. The people two houses down on my left have Belgians and most everyone else has Quarter Horses. They're all in good fencing, good health and happy. Then there's across the street... and well... yeah.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Can't catch him??? Two words... Dart Gun ;o)


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

A knack for horses said:


> Geez, can people get more stupid?



Yes. Yes they can.

I really hope that the pony didn't knock your mare up. Also hope that he's going to a better place, not just going to end up in the knackery.


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Unfortunately he went to a sale barn. I feel truly awful, I wasn't rude or harsh I was really quite tactful about it all. I don't know where he ended up after that. I hope somewhere with good people.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Do NOT feel bad, you are not responsible for that horse.
You have to think of the safety of your own horse.

Lets all just hope that he is going on to a much better home, sounds like almost any where would be! 
It is not his fault he behaved the way he was, as others all ready so eloquently put it, his owner was an idiot.


----------

